

To Entrap an Innocent - onethree
http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2015/01/to-entrap-an-innocent/384273/?single_page=true

======
dthal
>One incentive was the availability of federal funds >earmarked for sex
predator stings. Another factor: >asset forfeiture, which allows police to
seize >the property of people who are arrested even if they aren't convicted.

Whenever arresting people becomes a big earning opportunity, problems are sure
to follow. Profit-oriented policing (mainly from traffic enforcement) was one
of the grievances that fueled the Ferguson protests/riots.

